# strange prob with power door locks



## german-dub (Oct 20, 2009)

when i was done at work and wanted to drive home i cant open the doors on my a6. at first i went to the car and opened the ps door and threw my stuff in, went around the car to the driver's side but door was locked







pushed the remote control a few times but nothing changed. went back to the ps door and it was locked too. just both back seat doors were able to open up. front doors stayed locked.








half hour later i tried it again and everything worked as it have to.
had this issues twice within last 2 months. 
any ideas ??


----------



## hondahater1989 (Jun 10, 2007)

*Re: strange prob with power door locks (german-dub)*

Ive had the same problem in my car as well. it just went away but would like to no what it is cuz for some reason i have a feeling its not going to fix it self


----------



## german-dub (Oct 20, 2009)

*Re: strange prob with power door locks (hondahater1989)*

well, it was a sunny day when it happend but i dont wanna get into that **** again when its raining or snowing 


_Modified by german-dub at 7:29 AM 10-26-2009_


----------



## german-dub (Oct 20, 2009)

*Re: strange prob with power door locks (german-dub)*

no one ?


----------



## GLS-S4 (Jun 6, 2005)

*Re: strange prob with power door locks (german-dub)*

Not sure which year or engine in your A6 but I would question the health of Convenience Module.


----------



## german-dub (Oct 20, 2009)

*Re: strange prob with power door locks (GLS-S4)*

its a 1998. since the first post i havent got this issue again.
where is that Convenience Module located ??


----------



## german-dub (Oct 20, 2009)

*Re: strange prob with power door locks (german-dub)*

prob is getting worse. since yesterday evening it drives my crazy







had to use the passenger side door to get in and out off the car http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------

